
Angular 2.0 release candidate out - ZoeZoeBee
https://github.com/angular/angular
======
detaro
discussion seems to end up here (on front page right now):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11617887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11617887)

